# Design Build Projects



## Bryan J Hard (May 30, 2017)

I am looking for little help. In my past I have worked for large EC's in Ca they all had in house engineers that didn't have a PE but they were able to stamp there own drawings for jobs that would be built in house is this legal and where can I get some more info on the liability


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Bryan J Hard said:


> I am looking for little help. In my past I have worked for large EC's in Ca they all had in house engineers that didn't have a PE but they were able to stamp there own drawings for jobs that would be built in house is this legal and where can I get some more info on the liability


It's right there in the CSLB exam.

ECs are limited to 800A 3 phase when wearing the EE's hat on their OWN jobs.

480Y277 or 208Y120...

The C-10 licensee has to sign off on said prints. 

He can farm it out to a trooper, but his signature and liability go with the prints.

His liability is ordinary and customary for such work.

He'd better follow Title 24 energy efficiency standards to the letter.

BTW, the Big Boys DO have in-house EEs with all the certificates. 

These fellas design and sign on their own authority.


----------

